# To set-up or not to set-up, that is the question...



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I recently got a 40 gal. breeder tank w/ stand. I also got a filter for it.

I guess it was an impulse buy since I've missed out on a few good tanks before due to my undecisiveness. I have to move in about 15 months and there's no way I can take the tanks with me...

Should I even bother setting it up as a planted tank? It'd take a while to setup to my liking and then for it to mature...by then it might be a good 10 months!

I'm just thinking of having to part out the tank and equipment, hardscape, plants, livestock. That's a lot of money down the drain!

What do you all think?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

if you didn't plan on setting it up, why'd you buy it? 

plus, are you going to be able to take having an empty tank around the house, just waiting to be played with???


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

So you can't take it with you? I wouldn't have bought it knowing I would have to lose on it in the near future. 

sell it


----------

